# Silver Mtn or Semo?



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Getting ready to order 75-100 full size (10x12) 2 color transfers and have it narrowed down between semo and silver mtn. I searched and see silver mtn name thrown out, but never much of a review on them. I am looking for something that will turn out soft and not as much hand as the athletic transfers from F&M have. I messed up and ordered 200- 2 color ones from F&M and they are like vinyl and get hard. I don't mind it so much on real cheap small items, but when I'm paying a 2 color premium I expect it to be better quality. Anyway. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. They're going on the PC55 in heather grey. F&M fashion transfer would be ok, but it's $1 more because their cheaper size is too small.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I have never used Silver Mountain but I have used Semo. If I remember correctly, the owners for both are brothers; not critical to your decision-making, just a fun fact.

I am quite happy with Semo. They have been quite responsive to my e-mails and phone calls, they answer all my questions, they ship my designs quickly, and they do good work.

I have ordered the $.75 single-color designs from F&M (Spot Color Athletic formula) and I hate them. They are too thick and plastic-y for my tastes.

You can request some samples from Semo if you want to try them out (and if you have the time before your 75-100 order is due). 

The hand on Semo is good -- certainly a lot better than what you described from F&M.

Joe


----------



## MimosaTexas (Oct 31, 2010)

we were sent a number of samples from silver mountain and they had all kinds of issues with registration and adhered poorly to the shirts we tested them on. We ordered samples from about a dozen suppliers and their were poor quality compared to most. We have not used them for any jobs as a result, so our experience may not have been indicative of their normal quality.

Semo sent only a small handful of one color designs, but they were of a nice quality.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. Speaking from the producing side...Im very concerned to hear that the samples we sent had a lot of registration issues and alarmed that they adhered poorly. We've been in the plastisol manufacturing business for 23 years and are currently servicing on average a yearly 800-plus steady customer base.

We do take pride in what we send out and go to some lengths to ensure both quality and durability.
ALso, as you've no doubt experienced...our response to sample requests are very timely as you should've received them within 1 day (minus the time it took to ship them to you) 

I only wished that you would've taken the time to email/call me with your concerns as I am a very "hands on" owner. Please pm or email me at your earliest convenience and I will be more than happy to look into 
whatever issues you had with the samples we sent and discuss them with you ....my personnel email is [email protected]

Respectfully submitted,

Frank Seay,Owner
Silver Mountain Graphics


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

jleampark said:


> I have never used Silver Mountain but I have used Semo. If I remember correctly, the owners for both are brothers; not critical to your decision-making, just a fun fact.
> 
> Hi Joe. You are correct in that I have a brother that's in the same business, but its not Semo.
> 
> ...


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello Doc. I am pleased that you are considering us to do a print job for you and would encourage you
to share the results and experience good or bad with the rest of the members of this forum if you should so
happen to choose us to run your job. We do offer free samples if you wish to try them before placing your order...we would need only your request and address info sent to [email protected]

A sample pack will be shipped out to you within 1 business day

Respectfully,

Frank Seay, Owner
Silver Mountain Graphics


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

@Frank: in the words of the great scholar, Homer (Simpson, that is): DOH!

I meant to write Seay Graphics and not Semo. Sorry!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## MimosaTexas (Oct 31, 2010)

Frank,

Thank you for your response. I appreciate your hands on approach and the fact that you take pride in producing a quality product. As I said, we have not used you for a job, and the samples may not be indicative of your standard quality. I will pm you with photos showing the issues we had. We used both the suggest settings for pressing, and slightly different settings which we found worked best with our setup on most of the other samples we received. Our press is a little older ie. not digital but was a top of the line press when it was made, but we did have some great success with some of the samples we received. 

Your samples did show up promptly and in good shape, and you provided a large amount of samples.
When it came to plastisol transfers specifically, the best quality and best at detailed multicolor work we found during our sampling came from Versatrans and F&M TransferExpress (I mixed these up...oops!), though depending on your needs, many suppliers seemed perfectly capable, but didn't impress the most.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

We used Silver Mountain a couple of years ago and several pages had registartion issues. That may have been a fluke, I don't know. Thankfully we ordered more than we needed, we were able to get the order to the customer without delay.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have used both Semo and Silver Mountain.....Both turn out a great product.....Because Silver Mountain has a bigger sheet, are cheaper and quicker, I think they would be my 1st choice....I like that they do a colour very cheap....


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

jleampark said:


> I have never used Silver Mountain but I have used Semo. If I remember correctly, the owners for both are brothers; not critical to your decision-making, just a fun fact.
> 
> I am quite happy with Semo. They have been quite responsive to my e-mails and phone calls, they answer all my questions, they ship my designs quickly, and they do good work.
> 
> ...


You should also consider Seay Graphics. ( Adam and Frank (silver mountain) are brothers I believe. Versatranz also has pretty good hand and a 13x19 print are with no gang charges. In addition, they usually ship next day, long as you approve the proof before 5:00 I think.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Stitches said:


> We used Silver Mountain a couple of years ago and several pages had registartion issues. That may have been a fluke, I don't know. Thankfully we ordered more than we needed, we were able to get the order to the customer without delay.


Hi. Sorry to be hear that. I did try to look up the specifics of your order but unfortunately didn't find it... of course I am not doubting you could have had 
a registration issue with a few and im glad you had ordered enough extras to satisfy the order. That being said, a few years ago we implemented better
proceures to increase our quality control...namely

we now send every order out with a printed test print sample of it and we include the time,temp and pressure to use 

we also include at minimum at least 1 xtra transfer
per design ordered to compensate for anything we might've
missed (usually its 1 for a 6 sheet order up to 5
xtra If your are ordering 100 or more).

we also keep xtras onhand in case there is/was a problem so that we can easily go back to see whats going on (this also greatly helps if you are needing more as we can make sure the colors are the same as when you last ordered)...as well as being helpful if your customer or you miscalculated
the amount needed and need just a few more (we charge the same as your ordered price if we have it plus shipping)

In addition, we keep all art seps in your own art file
(we create an art file for you when you order thru us as we want to be able to replicate your order in the future...)

All those things and many minor things (checking prints one by one,double counting,contacting you for verification on things unclear, etc...) are done at
our exspense both in time and money to help ensure
that you are getting a quality product on a timely basis (we even have a tab that shows you the production time on a potential order)

Do we make mistakes? sure we do, but we will bend over backwards to try to make it right for not just you, but for your customer


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

@calhtech: I mis-spoke (or, actually, mis-typed)... I meant to say Seay instead of Semo. I've used both. I use Semo for their 7x12 $.75 prints if my design fits and I only need one color but I use Seay for almost everything else.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

" I meant to say Seay instead of Semo"

Wow that was a tongue twister....No problem. I haven't used SEMO yet, but I will take a look when I need something in that size range.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Seay sees Semo smiling by the seashore.

Say THAT 5 times fast.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I've used Silver Mountain on quite a few orders over the past few months and have been VERY pleased not only with the quality of the transfers (soft and consistent) and pricing but the customer service and turnaround as well. Frank is very helpful and responsive, I plan on continuing with them and would not hesitate using them if you haven't done so in the past.

I haven't tried SEMO yet but have heard good things about them as well.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

treadhead said:


> I've used Silver Mountain on quite a few orders over the past few months and have been VERY pleased not only with the quality of the transfers (soft and consistent) and pricing but the customer service and turnaround as well. Frank is very helpful and responsive, I plan on continuing with them and would not hesitate using them if you haven't done so in the past.
> 
> I haven't tried SEMO yet but have heard good things about them as well.


John which designs from your store are you using transfers for, if any?....


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok, neither. I went with SEAY. I intend on trying the other 2 when I have time, but it won't be easy because I had such a great experience with them.


----------



## Sign Effectz (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been very happy with service received from Frank at Silver Mountain and Nathan at F&M.


----------



## nu2makeupgrl (Aug 28, 2013)

drdoct said:


> Getting ready to order 75-100 full size (10x12) 2 color transfers and have it narrowed down between semo and silver mtn. I searched and see silver mtn name thrown out, but never much of a review on them. I am looking for something that will turn out soft and not as much hand as the athletic transfers from F&M have. I messed up and ordered 200- 2 color ones from F&M and they are like vinyl and get hard. I don't mind it so much on real cheap small items, but when I'm paying a 2 color premium I expect it to be better quality. Anyway.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. They're going on the PC55 in heather grey. F&M fashion transfer would be ok, but it's $1 more because their cheaper size is too small.


 




how did Seay work for you? thanks just starting out and trying to decide which company to start with


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

nu2makeupgrl said:


> how did Seay work for you? thanks just starting out and trying to decide which company to start with


You won't go wrong with SEAY. We have used them many times from 1 color to 5 color transfers. We have also had great success with F&M and Versatranz. Seay most recently.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Seay is super fast! Very nice hand to the transfer too. They were so good that I did 3 more orders this morning. Sent in this morning and he said I'll have a tracking number tonight. How's that for service?


----------



## MimosaTexas (Oct 31, 2010)

mind posting a photo of the finished product? How detailed is the art? We are trying to make transfers for a 6 color logo that has a fair amount of detail, though no halftones, just a thin black border.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, yehhh. That is one of the things I love about Seay. They are quick with their turnaround. Their prices are quite good and they do excellent work. 

edit: and a nice hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## Teestretcher (Sep 7, 2012)

Seay will send out samples if you pay for the shipping or make a small order with them. Silver Mountain sends out many samples to try out. Both have great service. Artbrands has good quality but slow turn around times. In the market for everything in 1 package. Service, Turn around time, Price and quality.


----------

